# Chile, wer kann Tips geben



## serviola (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
bin im März 2009 für 3-4 Wochen in Chile unterwegs. 
Mein Interesse liegt im Meeresangeln.
Also alle Tips, von Charter bis selbst mieten usw sind interessant.

Auch die vorkommenden Arten etc...

Los geht's


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Ich kann dir höchstens ein paar Bilder aus Chile zeigen die mir mein Bruder vor ein paar Wochen zugeschickt hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Wende Dich doch mal per PN an Sockeye. Soweit ich weis ist er gerade in Chile und kann Dir sicher helfen.


----------



## Tortugaf (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*


serviola ,habe den Text(Wer kennt den Fisch) hier eingestellt,passt besser #6​
Ausser Forellen u.guten Lachsbeständen ist Chile eher eine Entäuschung für mich gewesen.Ich war aber dort im Süden nicht lange genug um mich besser vertraut zumachen.Klar gibt es dort genug Fische,aber ich hatte mehr erwartet bei dieser Küste. Es gibt dort natürlich auch gute Angebote in Sachen Forellen u.Lachs angeln ,aber das habe ich nicht gesucht, die sind wohl sehr exklusiv u.teuer.
Der Anglersport aus unseren Verständnis, insbesondere Meeresangeln, ist dort noch nicht so entwickelt. Das Boote mieten ist schwierig ,weil es kaum Angebote zum Sportangeln gibt.
Nehme alles mit was du brauchst,denn mit dem Kaufen von " hochwertigen " Angelsachen sieht es schlecht aus.
Es gibt zwar genug kleine Läden mit einem geringen Angebot was aber für den Normalverbrauch reicht,ist halt nicht das Ultraneue.
Was man dort an Kunstköder bekommt, reicht u.funktioniert gut , vieles war für mich neu u.interesant.
Rollen u.Ruten sind uralt u.nicht vergleichbar mit den was bei uns in den Läden rumsteht 
Ich habe auf der Insel Chiloe gefischt am Meer u.in Fluss (rio Chepu).In den Fluss habe ich kleine Wobbler mit den Kajak geschleppt u. ein sehr grossen Lachs gefangen u. viel schmackhafte Forellen.Die Chilenen schleppen dort mit kleinen Motorbooten am Wochenende.
Fast der ganze Fluss ist nicht von Ufer befischbar,nur an der Mündung in den Pacifik gibt es längere Abschnitte ohne dichte Vegetation 
Dieser Strand ist auch ein Platz der mir zum Corvina fischen empfohlen wurde.Habe es ein Nacht probiert u.mich fürchterlich erkältet.Am Morgen war meine Kleidung durchnässt vom Tau, den darf man nicht unterschätzen. 
Am Meer lief das Brandungsangel sehr schlecht,hatte in kleinen felsigen Buchten entweder ein Haufen Seespinnen o. nur kleine Roballos .An Playa habe ich auf der berühmten Corvina probiert aber ohne Erfolg.
Die Einheimischen gehen an einen grossen Sandstrand mit einer Brandungsrute, nehmen ein fettes Krallenblei mit zwei Haken u.als Köder Muscheln(Almejas),Puri,Schecken,peces reyes(kleine Fische),Anchoas in Salz u.o.in Sägemehl gelegt damit sie fest bleiben u.kleine Würmer so ähnlich wie unserer Schlickwurm.Diese Würmer findet man bei Ebbe unter den Steinen,wenn etwas Sand unter ihnen liegt,sie sind sehr flink. 
Der Topköder auf Corvina ist ein etwa 20cm langer Wurm, der mehr wie ein oranger Schlauch aussieht u.nur im Süden lebt.Ich habe den Namen leider nicht im Kopf,aber in Ancud, ist ein Eisenwarenhändler mit einem kleinen Angebot von Angelwaren.
Dort hat mir ein Angestellter freundlichweise,er ist einleidenschaftlicher Angler, den Tip gegeben u.hat mir die Adresse von einen Mapuche geben, der diese Köder sammelt u.verkauft.
Wenn ich die Chilenen beim fischen zusah,habe ich mich machmal gefragt,warum ich so ein Haufen Zeug durch die Gegend trage.
Im Norden(Iquiquice u.Arica)gab es noch andere Ködern.Dort war ich eine ganze Weile u.kann mehr zun Thema sagen.
G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Tortugaf, bitte mehr Absätze.. Meine Augen |uhoh:


----------



## serviola (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Jungs, 
schon Mal Danke bis hierher.


War letztes Jahr wirklich nur zum arbeiten für 2 Wochen dort. Zeitweise in La Serena am Strand gewohnt. 

Interessant war, wie die dort auf Seezungen geangelt haben. Letztlich ein flaches, flunderförmiges Blei mit Haken dran, welches zwischendurch ruckartig eingeholt wurde.
Noch interessanter waren die irre grossen Teile die die damit fingen. 
Geworfen wurde immer in die Abschnitte der Brandung, wo die Pelikane ihre Luftangriffe flogen. Also alle auf die Kleinen.

Nun. ich möchte nicht zuviel Zeugs von hier mitnehmen. Zur Tackle Zusammenstellung möchte ich aber später übergehen, wenn die Möglichkeiten stärker ausgelotet sind.

Das Meeresfischen ist am mittleren Abschnitt in der Tat wenig ausgebildet, sprich Off Shore Angebote = 0, private BG Boote sehr sehr wenig. 

Besonders beeindruckt war ich von der Gegend um Los Choros, hier könnte nahe der Küste viel Abenteuer auf einen warten. 
Dazu käme die Verfügbarkeit von Booten. Wenn man nichts fängt, macht das beobachten der Pinguine und Seelöwen einen nicht unerheblichen Spass. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall aufschlagen. 

L Rally-vid : auf den Bildern, was ist das für ein Fisch, denke fast die berühmte Corvinia.
Lebt dein Bruder in Chile? Besteht Kontaktmöglichkeit?

So besten Dank und TL für 2009 bis zum abwinken.


----------



## corvina (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Solltest Du mal nach Santiago kommen, so gibt es in der Naehe von La Moneda einige Angelshops, die Strasse heisst Bulnes. Sind in der Regel kombinierte Jagd- und Angellaeden. Die koennen auch teilweise Tips geben. Ausserdem gibt es noch eine Mall Sport, in der Naehe von Las Condes, da sind auch noch ein, zwei Angellaeden drin. 

War letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal mit der Angel in Chile unterwegs, aber erfolglos. Fuer Corvinas soll es wohl rund um Algarobo nicht schlecht sein. Die haben mir dafuer mittlere silberne Blinker mit Einzelhaken sowie die Morgen- und Abendstunden empfohlen. Jedoch konnte ich die Zeiten aufgrund von einigen Cristal und Piscolitas nicht ganz einhalten. 

Fuer Plattfisch (Lenguado) hatten die eine Grundmontage verkauft, ca 60 gr Blei und an einem Seitenarm ein relativ stattlicher, langschenkeliger Einzelhaken mit einem Gummiband um einen Koederfisch zu fixieren. Wird ausgeworfen und dann langsam eingeholt.

Kann aber nicht sagen ob es was taugt.

Viele Gruesse, G.


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*



serviola schrieb:


> L Rally-vid : auf den Bildern, was ist das für ein Fisch, denke fast die berühmte Corvinia.
> Lebt dein Bruder in Chile? Besteht Kontaktmöglichkeit?



Hi serviola,

er macht in Argentinien ein Praktikum und war für eine Woche in Chile.. Glaube also nicht, dass er dir helfen kann.. Angeln tut er auch nicht.. Sry..

Und welche Fische das sind.. k.A. #c


----------



## jannisO (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Tortugaf, bitte mehr Absätze.. Meine Augen |uhoh:


 

Dachte erst du meinst mit den Absätzen die welche lange Beine tragen . 
Dachte schon jetzt auf Grund deiner Aussage zu den Absätzen mal ins Schlafzimmer zu gehen und wegen 69 zu fragen.
Jedoch nö, hab ja jetzt alles gelesen und weiß wa du meinst :vik:


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*



jannisO schrieb:


> Dachte erst du meinst mit den Absätzen die welche lange Beine tragen .



Davon kann man auch nie genug haben


----------



## jannisO (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

sag ich nur eins 


:q:q:q:q:q#6


----------



## Tortugaf (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

#d  Jungs  #d es geht hier nicht um den *Absatz von Absätzen*, ich glaube nicht|kopfkrat  das es hier  ein Zuhälterforum  :g:g:g ist.   :m :q:q:q



> Fuer Plattfisch (Lenguado) hatten die eine Grundmontage verkauft, ca 60 gr Blei und an einem Seitenarm ein relativ stattlicher, langschenkeliger Einzelhaken mit einem Gummiband um einen Koederfisch zu fixieren. Wird ausgeworfen und dann langsam eingeholt.
> 
> Kann aber nicht sagen ob es was taugt.


 
Ja es taugt was, habe die Montage sogar bei mir in Mexico u.werde sie auch mal hier Testen bei passender Gelegenheit.
Der Lenguado ist wohl, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe eine Heilbuttunterart u.keine Seezunge. Das ist wieder ein Beispiel für die Schwierigkeiten mit den spanischen Namen.
Als Köder für diese Montage nehmen die Chilenen Peces Reyes, das sind kleine schlanke Fische die es überall zukaufen gibt.Die sind der Köder zu Lenguado angeln.Sie zupfen das geriggte Fischchen langsam über den Grund.Die Lenguado sind oft sehr dicht am Ufer in der Brandung.Wenn du wissen willst wie die Chilenen das Fischchen riggen musst du sie nur am Strand beobachten u.sie fragen.Ich fand die Montage einfach u.gut.
Das Gummiband hat ein kleinen Nagel der zum befestigen dient.
Das flache Blei rechts oben im Bild ist das Serviola als flundernformig beschrieben hat.Sind leicht u.liegen gut in der Brandung,rollt nicht so schnell.
G.Tortugaf


----------



## serviola (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Na da tut sich doch was. 

Die Montage ist in etwa so wie die das hatten. Aber die ultra einfach Lösung ist in der Tat nur das Blei mit integriertem Haken am Ende. 
Lenguada ist hier in Spanien die Seezunge, Turbo ist der Begriff für Heilbutte und grössere Plattfische wie auch Flundern + Schollen.
So einfach kann Sprache sein.

Soeben wurde das Reiseziel auf die Osterinseln ausgedehnt, das wird ganz schön stressig.

Also, mehr Input bitte!


----------



## corvina (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Da haste Recht. Bei Fishbase sind die unter Großaugenflunder gelistet. Habe einmal einen Chilenen in Mejillones gesehen der nur eine Schnur um eine leere Konservendose gewickelt hat, die Montage sozusagen von Hand ausgeworfen und dennoch einen kleinen Plattfisch gefangen hat. Der ist so den ganzen Strand abgelaufen. Wie lief es denn im Norden, warst Du da zufriedener?

Grüße, G.


----------



## corvina (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Du kannst Dich auch mal bei youtube unter "pesca en chile" umschauen, da gibt es auch einen Beitrag von bahiaazul, der kann wohl auch Informationen geben. Jedoch habe ich ihn im Oktober angemailt und seitdem nur eine Antwort erhalten. Sein Clip ist aber ziemlich nett. Er arbeitet wohl an einem Programm und wollte die Infos übermitteln wenn er damit durch ist. Kann aber noch nichts dazu sagen. Dann gibt es noch die Seite www. pescachilena.com, ein Pendant zu unserem Anglerboard. Doch dafür reicht mein Spanisch noch nicht.

Grüße, G.


----------



## Sockeye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

So, ich bin wieder zurück aus Chile.

Das Angeln kam nur an dritter Stelle. Aber ein paar Fische hab ich dennoch gefangen.

1. Die sog, Sierra

Eigentlich überall vom Ufer aus oder in Ufernähe, am besten vom Felsen oder Steg, aber auch in der Brandung (hinter dem ersten Brecher). Vom Ufer aus aber nur kleinere 30-50cm. Vom Boot hatten wir einen Schwarm 80er. Die gehen ab, wie Schmitts Katze..|supergri
Aber Vorsicht! die haben Rasiermesserscharfe Zähne. 0,5er Mono ist sofort und ruckfrei durch. Im Schwarm wurde mir von diesen Mistfiechern sogar die Hauptschnur mehrfach durchgetrennt...|bigeyes Also Stahlvorfach ist unbedingt erforderlich.
Die gehen auf Alles was sich schnell bewegt. Spinner, schnell geführte Fliegen und Pilker...

2. Rotbarsche

Ich bin mit einem Fischer rausgefahren. Preis 40.000 Pesos (ca 44€) für 5 Stunden. Klassische Rotbarschmontage auf 30-40m Tiefe angeboten. Massenweise Fische gefangen... er hat sie mir dann auch noch sauber filetiert.

3. Conger

Für den gleichen Preis haben wir eine 5 stündige Nachttour gemacht. Naturköderfetzen an der Durchlaufmontage in 60-70m Tiefe angeboten.. Ich habe nur zwei Congrios gefangen. Aber aufgrund des hellen Vollmondes waren die Congrios auch nicht so aktiv.

4. Salmoniden

In Villarica habe ich für 100.000 Pesos eine Driftboat Tour gemacht. (7 Stunden incl. Ausrüstung) Massenweise Forellen und Lachse gefangen. Vor Allem landschaftlich unbeschreiblich schön. Das Geld (ca 110€) war es absolut wert. Der Ruderer hat sich wirklich abgeschuftet und das Ruderboot auch in der schnellen Strömung sauber in den Pools gehalten.

Generell

Für die Küste ist eine gute Brandungsrute zu empfehlen, wegen der Hohen Wellen. Da ist eine gute Wurfweite von Nöten.

Leichtes Spinngeschirr für die Flüsse ist ausreichend.

Ausrüstung selber mitbringen oder in den grösseren Städten kaufen. Die Fischer haben meist nur Handangeln zum verleihen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## serviola (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Danke für das Update,

ist die Sierra der berühmte Blaufisch oder der Barakuda?

Hört sich nach guten Erlebnissen an.

TL


----------



## manne 53 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Chile, wer kann Tips geben*

Hallo Boardies,
bin leider erst heute auf diesen Thread gestoßen aber trotzdem unheimlich froh darüber,das ich anscheinend doch nicht alleine mit meinem Interesse für Chile bin.:vik:
Habe schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben,das mein Vorhaben, in Chile ein Camp zu errichten, auf Grund mangelndem Interesse an diesem doch so bezaubendem Land
eventuell doch nicht durchführbar sein könnte.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Mein Vorhaben in Chile ist im Forum "Angeln Allgemein Teilhaber zu auswandern Südamerika Chile" vorgestellt.
Würde mich freuen von Euch zu meinem Vorhaben etwas zu erfahren.|krach:


----------

